# White stringy feces?...



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Does it always mean bloat? :-? If not, what else could it be? I came home to find my lab. hongi with a long white stringy poo hanging... He seems to be acting normal and has been eating but i'm getting nervous... Any insight would be helpful. Thanks.

If you look closely you can see what im talking about. As I was typing the feces went free and my cobalt blue ate it and did not spit it up, now i'm really nervous... :? 
http://s780.photobucket.com/albums/yy88 ... 461567.mp4
http://s780.photobucket.com/albums/yy88 ... 4913dc.mp4
http://s780.photobucket.com/albums/yy88 ... 02808a.mp4


----------



## killakam (Feb 26, 2011)

doesn't mean bloat but that is a sign, turn the temp up to about 82 and add some salt, you could be over feeding... cut down your feedings.... wait 3 or 4 days to see if his poop changes to solid brown.. 
Just turn your temp up and add salt, monitor him and don't feed for today or mabey 2 days... keep a close eye on him


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

I did a 60% wc yesterday and added salts (sea salt and epsom, not much though) tank is kept at 80-82 all the time... If I watch for a couple days and symptoms get worse don't you think it will be too late?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Is he eating? If yes it is not bloat.

Hard to see but it looks kind of thick to be bloat. Thick white poop is from eating white food. Did he?

The white thready poop from bloat (and any other intestinal obstruction) is kind of clear and very fine and thready. That's because it is not food waste, but mucous.

If it is an intestinal obstruction epsom salts should help, but I don't see the point of raising the temp.

Raising the temp is helpful if you have ich because it speeds up the life cycle of the parasite.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

Yes, he was eating yesterday when I fed them (morning and night)... My girlfriend fed the tank this morning as I was working, so not sure if he ate this morning. The hanging end of the poo was actually greenish (from the spirulina flake). He is acting healthy and I did notice him nibling on the coral the other day... Maybe I'm just paranoid.

Should I feed tonight to see if he eats?


----------



## DJRansome (Oct 29, 2005)

Yes definitely.


----------



## eeztropheus (Jan 10, 2010)

I skipped last nights dinner and today's breakfast. Just fed the tank and everybody ate eagerly...

I'll keep an eye on them but, for now all seems to be OK... Thanks for the quick replies Killa and DJ.


----------

